# lawndale Nc Regions



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

ill be shooting my first regions next weekend in NC. not sure what class Ill shoot yet either open b/c or bowhunter championship. 

havent had the time to shoot and practice to shoot higher classes. 

who else is going? what are you shooting? any other thoughts on the new regions?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going, either shooting K45 or senior open. Leaning to K45, I judge worse than I shoot.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

anybody shoot it last year? my dad would like to shoot it but his knees have been getting worse as of late. is it setup like an asa range where you can walk the road?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I shot there last year. It's a nice place but there is a lot of walking. Ranges were really spread out.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

outbackarcher said:


> I shot there last year. It's a nice place but there is a lot of walking. Ranges were really spread out.


ok thanks !


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I may be going. 
If I do I will most likely be shooting K50. I've never been a great yardage guesser and I haven't looked at a 3D target this winter so Open A or Senior Open are out of the question.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be there shooting Bowhunter Champion. Great thing about this one is being able to sleep in my own bed at night.


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill be there shooting either Open A or B


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I attended my first Regions shoot last weekend. They did a great job. I can't come up with one reason not to get out and support them if you can. I'm thankful that they are bringing these tournaments to areas outside of ASA country.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I will be going. I think I will shoot K45. I havn't had time to judge or even look at a 3D target for a while.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are shooting a hunting set up, you really should try out the Bowhunter Championship class. It pays $2500 to the winner and the shootdown on pop ups was pretty cool. I think they had around 22 in that class last weekend.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I attended my first Regions shoot last weekend. They did a great job. I can't come up with one reason not to get out and support them if you can. I'm thankful that they are bringing these tournaments to areas outside of ASA country.


im sure it helps that you won too! haha good shooting


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought about shooting the bowhunter champ but after thinking about it. ill do open c/b. 

I HAD a thing for punching the trigger for awhile and I have not shot pop up targets just because I dont want to fall back into that habbit. plus I have a new set of bstingers that I need to justify buying haha


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait. I shot it last year. It is a great shoot. Ranges are spread out, but you are shooting off of a road, and the land is fairly level.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

im looking at the scores from the last couple shoots seems like there are higher scores being shot in open C then there is in open A or B

and in the list the order goes C B A 

do they just have them in the worng order? and 2 shoot in a row the worng order?

stillwater:
DWIGHT FERRELL Open A 200 3 200 2 400 
JASON DICKEY Open B 218 9 203 5 421 
RYAN NIKKEL Open C 210 6 204 6 414 

Bossier
BLAKE KEENER Open A 191 4 213 11 404 
ADAM WYTTENBACH Open B 208 6 212 7 420 
Richard Bowden Open C 206 3 208 8 414


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

My guess is the Open A ranges are stretched out and make for a much tougher range. Also, open A is all unknown.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

blade37defender said:


> My guess is the Open A ranges are stretched out and make for a much tougher range. Also, open A is all unknown.


how many are known in B and C?


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I think they're split 50/50. The Open B class is 45 max and Open C is 40 max


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Will open C shoot them all again on Saturday?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> im looking at the scores from the last couple shoots seems like there are higher scores being shot in open C then there is in open A or B
> 
> and in the list the order goes C B A
> 
> ...


I've never shot Open C in ASA and I haven't yet shot a Regions tournament. However, in ASA Open C is all known distance targets, Open B is half and half and Open A is all unknown. Open C has the shortest distances and Open A the longest. Generally, the Open A and Open B courses beyond being longer are significantly more difficult than Open C. In the ASA the best Open A guys are close to as good as and sometimes better than the better Semi-Pro's.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I've never shot Open C in ASA and I haven't yet shot a Regions tournament. However, in ASA Open C is all known distance targets, Open B is half and half and Open A is all unknown. Open C has the shortest distances and Open A the longest. Generally, the Open A and Open B courses beyond being longer are significantly more difficult than Open C. In the ASA the best Open A guys are close to as good as and sometimes better than the better Semi-Pro's.


I agree, theres not a whole lot of difference between the top A guys and semi-pro and even the bottom pro guys. Comes down to a few points here and there.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I have decided im going to shoot open c

I have not shot any 3d targets yet this year need to get a nice easy shoot under me to build some confidence. not looking to win it or place 

personal goal shoot even stretch goal dont shoot any 8s

get my shot down and get used to foam again

even tougher is not to get frustrated just have fun and meet some new folks


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> I have decided im going to shoot open c
> 
> I have not shot any 3d targets yet this year need to get a nice easy shoot under me to build some confidence. not looking to win it or place
> 
> ...


Me and Big Jimmy will be shooting with you. :thumb:


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome this will be something new that's for sure


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I really am hoping this will be their biggest event yet.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I think i'm going K-45 on this one. I have never shot that class before, but i havent been judging targets AT ALL lately.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

My goal is to try regions and shoot in the top 10. Does anyone know of a class that will have less than 10 shooters?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimb said:


> My goal is to try regions and shoot in the top 10. Does anyone know of a class that will have less than 10 shooters?


Most of them. lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Seriously, I think the NC shoot is going to break some attendance records for them. They will need a bigger parking lot for sure. NC, SC, VA, and GA has a lot of 3D shooters.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I shot Bossier and Stillwater and they were both great shoots. Attendance was a little lack luster in Bossier but Stillwater was better and they are growing every shoot. Shoots are well ran and are pretty much like a laid back ASA. Its a good association and really needs our support so if you get a chance go you wont be disappointed.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

jimb said:


> My goal is to try regions and shoot in the top 10. Does anyone know of a class that will have less than 10 shooters?


I got a good chuckle out of this one. Nice!


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I will be there but at the sacrifice of my opening weekend of turkey hunting. The overlapping of the SC turkey season and the NC youth turkey season was not taken into consideration and will greatly hurt the attendance. Should they see fit to I think they would gain much attendance from this area should they move the date to before Mid March or After May. Yes bowhunters turkey hunt ... a whole bunch. Most I know are not shooting this event for this reason. 

None the less I am looking forward to seeing you all and hope for a great turnout.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

we will come to watch the event. I am waiting to begin a job working for the state, and I just lost my best friend and son, Nate the dog. Just not in the mood to shoot a tournament. However, I do want to see some of my friends.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Jerry, I understand. I bet Nate would want you to shoot anyways. Might take your mind off of it.


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Hey Jerry, I understand. I bet Nate would want you to shoot anyways. Might take your mind off of it.


I totally agree !!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> we will come to watch the event. I am waiting to begin a job working for the state, and I just lost my best friend and son, Nate the dog. Just not in the mood to shoot a tournament. However, I do want to see some of my friends.


If you are going to be there you should shoot. So what if you don't have your best day or weekend. I know I'm not anywhere near "ready" for a real tournament but I'll be there. Yesterday evening I shot my first arrows of the year at 3D targets which is quite a bit different from aiming at paper dots! I don't want to suck but if I do I'll survive nicely...........and I'm fine if someone gets a chuckle at seeing me crash. They just better be prepared for disappointment when I drop the hammer on them later in the year! :becky: SHOOT'EM UP!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

jimb said:


> My goal is to try regions and shoot in the top 10. Does anyone know of a class that will have less than 10 shooters?


See if they have a limited class.......pretty much a guaranteed top 10, at almost any organization.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

pretty excited about getting out and shooting this weekend. shoot some known distance and just have fun. 

do they make your groups for you and then you look it up somewhere? my dad drove down from ohio would be nice to shoot with him if possible


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I have shot Open C in ASA and it's half known and half unknown with a max of 40 yards. One round gets shot known and one round gets shot unknow. The difference between open B and open C is that open B is 45 yards max.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They assign groups.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

what time is the team shoot tomorrow


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Team Shoot is at 1:00

http://regionsarchery.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=44


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

lknchoppers said:


> I have shot Open C in ASA and it's half known and half unknown with a max of 40 yards. One round gets shot known and one round gets shot unknow. The difference between open B and open C is that open B is 45 yards max.


Open C in ASA is now all known distance.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Open C in ASA is now all known distance.


This must be something new.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

lknchoppers said:


> This must be something new.


Happened this year.

I think Open C in Regions is still half and half. Not sure though. Doens't really say on their website.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Open C in ASA is now all known distance.


Wow !!! I am shocked and mildly impressed. You actually called Open C by its correct name.....not K40.:wink:


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

sagecreek said:


> Happened this year.
> 
> I think Open C in Regions is still half and half. Not sure though. Doens't really say on their website.


Just called open c and bow novice are both known both days


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

The Lawndale Regions was setup great. What an easy event to get in and out of, not like those Forts the ASA has used (no checkpoints). Well run and setup. I think the New Energy the Regions has is going to go a long way. The range officials were very nice and on their feet taking care of any issue pretty quick from what I saw. I shot K45 and our round was done in 3 hrs. Great job Dick & Crew. Thanks


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Shot range D

I'm never shooting another ibo if I don't have too loved the asa format great lay out and great people


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Having good time at regions. great shoot


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Well how did everyone shoot?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Finished 4th in Open-A. Probably the toughest 2 courses i've ever shot. Deep gullies took away the ground, so most judging was done thru thin air. And they had them set way out. It was a challenge. I really wish more people would have shown-up for this shoot.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

How many shooters were in Open A?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> How many shooters were in Open A?


Looked like that class had the most. Probably around 20 when I looked at the scores last night.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks sage!!!!!!!!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

28 in open-a, there were right many in open-b also.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I really thought they were going to have about 500 this weekend.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I looked at the scores and the thing that I noticed was way to many classes in my opinion


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

2nd in K45, I made my top 10 goal


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimb said:


> 2nd in K45, I made my top 10 goal


Congrats! :second:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I really thought they were going to have about 500 this weekend.


We thought it would go 400-700 in OK too. It really bothers me still that it didn't. 

Congrats to crutcher and jimb!


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Regions cannot last with numbers this low.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I had 141 at my last shoot and they had 156. 

It must be the having to pay $70 to shoot one shoot or the fact they always schedule the weekend after an ASA shoot, when everyone has spent their money for that month on travel and shooting. 

I just don't see why the place isn't packed. It's a quality shoot.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Cost me $80 to register and shoot my class and $5 for parking. It was well worth it. I wish they had more Pro/Ams in the Southeast. I liked it better than ASA. I may try to go to Kentucky.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It cost me $155 to register. I really think they need to cut the entry fees substantially in some classes. They need to have a very large "local" turn out and higher entry fees for fledgeling organization hurts local attendance. 

I shot the A and B ranges. It seemed fairly long to me but I've never shot K50 before. The guy I shot with said he felt there were more long targets (45- 50 yards) than what he's typically seen. They had _really_ nice courses set! I sure wish there had been a decent turnout for K50. It's really a different game when multiple groups are shooting and you don't where you stand at any given moment. Knowing exactly what's going on at all times effects how you "play" a course. I shot ugly the first day and then shot pretty well the second. 

Last Wednesday I set my sight tape and shot about a half dozen 3d targets. I shot just enough to know that I was in no way ready to be shooting 3D targets. Aiming at 3D targets is really different from aiming at X's and the first day in NC I proved it! "Sloppy" is the best word to describe how I handled the course on Saturday.

In the end we all, my father, a young friend and his father, enjoyed the trip. It was worth the 5.5 hour drive to kick off the 3D season.

Now I have to decide on whether to shoot K50 or Senior Open in the ASA....... I'm torn.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> *I had 141 *at my last shoot and they had 156.
> 
> It must be the having to pay $70 to shoot one shoot or the fact they always schedule the weekend after an ASA shoot, when everyone has spent their money for that month on travel and shooting.
> 
> I just don't see why the place isn't packed. It's a quality shoot.


Nice! 

I think Regions needs to re-think the entry fees so they can really draw folks that live within 1.5 hours.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think Regions needs to re-think the entry fees so they can really draw folks that live within 1.5 hours.


Everyone's asking why more people don't shoot these and the answer is very simple. Way to expensive for everyone. I won't spend that much to go shoot them. When ASA and IBO first started I was a factory shooter and the deal I had coverd all my expenses to travel and shoot all the national shoots. Plus got all my equipment free and a little extra money. I did this for several years going to every shoot. I could have never been able to do that without sponsorship. Now that I don't do the pro circuit anymore and no longer have the big sponsorship I could never afford to do as I once did. Not many local guys are gonna pay that much to go shoot 40 targets when they can shoot 2 regular shoots the same weekend for 20 bucks. The majority of people in our sport a working class folks who do 40 hour weeks to pay the bills. Not gonna throw a lot into a bow shoot just for entry fee


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I shot K45 and shot Range A and B also. The targets were stretched, I know OpenB, K45, Senior Pro, Open Pro and some others all shot these same ranges. i liked the setup. I wasn't prepared enough to shoot well. I changed arrows two weeks before and really had a hard time grouping with the bad weather, rain and wind we had been having at home. When I got back yesterday one of my arrows was hitting 3 inches high, the ther two, two inches to the left and one seemed on. That is what I ghet for buying cheap target arrows on here. I went back to my fatboys and they grouped great. Lesson learned. Looking forward to shooting Regions again. I hope they get better attendance, the shooting was great there, the targets were in great shape and the venue was very nice.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Well how did everyone shoot?


Congrats you shot good. Glad to see it.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I will say this, I shot A on Sat and B on Sun. The A range on Sun was not the same range as it was on Sat and vice versa. They definitely moved targets/stakes Saturday evening.

With that said, I agree they need to change their entry fee. Regions is the new kid on the block. Even though many shooters are disgruntled with the IBO, Regions is going to have a hard time breaking in. They're not a big time player yet. Not saying they can't become one, but the ASA has a stranglehold in the Southeast and any new organization is going to have an extremely hard time competing. I believe Regions would be best suited for the western part of the country and possibly in the IBO area. I also feel that sponsor contingency plays a part in it, especially for the pro's.

At the rate they're going, I don't believe Regions can sustain much more financial loss. They had to cut the payback on the Bowhunter Champion class due to losing money. There are several of the local clubs (I'm talking within an hour of the Regions site), that can pull anywhere between 160-190 shooters on a "circuit" weekend.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I didn't understand what the payout "was".... I read this as an increase if attendance meets the requirement.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I know a lot of people say that it costs to much, but I think they missed out on a good shoot. I'm going to try my best to make the Kentucky shoot next month. Its closer to me than NC.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I just wish they hadn't set the Kentucky shoot on Derby weekend. Reasonable PRI ex rooms are impossible to find....and I'm too old to sleep in a tent on the ground. )


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

jimb said:


> I know a lot of people say that it costs to much, but I think they missed out on a good shoot. I'm going to try my best to make the Kentucky shoot next month. Its closer to me than NC.


I agree it was a very good shoot. It's the same price as ASA and the targets are in much better condition and the rounds move faster because it's not so crowded. I mat hit Kentucky too.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree. They told a bunch of us last year they plan on shooting in Pa, Ny & Ohio. Then come out with all these shoots all over the map. They would have a large part of the IBO following in the North east if they put more than one shoot up here. Guys wont drive 12 hours to shoot against 200 people in Ok. How many guys will drive from La or Ok to Pa? I doubt many will. 
It started as a regional shoot now its too spread out . Concentrate on one Region with 3 shoots and another Region with 3 shoots. The closest to me is 4 hours in Pa. The next is a solid 10, the rest are well over 12 hours. Too far of a drive for local attendance numbers for me. 
I can shoot 3 national Ibo's farthest is 8 hours closest is 3. 
I think they need to pick 2 areas and grow it and not compete with the ASA its the same format just more people attend an ASA.




blade37defender said:


> I will say this, I shot A on Sat and B on Sun. The A range on Sun was not the same range as it was on Sat and vice versa. They definitely moved targets/stakes Saturday evening.
> 
> With that said, I agree they need to change their entry fee. Regions is the new kid on the block. Even though many shooters are disgruntled with the IBO, Regions is going to have a hard time breaking in. They're not a big time player yet. Not saying they can't become one, but the ASA has a stranglehold in the Southeast and any new organization is going to have an extremely hard time competing. I believe Regions would be best suited for the western part of the country and possibly in the IBO area. I also feel that sponsor contingency plays a part in it, especially for the pro's.
> 
> At the rate they're going, I don't believe Regions can sustain much more financial loss. They had to cut the payback on the Bowhunter Champion class due to losing money. There are several of the local clubs (I'm talking within an hour of the Regions site), that can pull anywhere between 160-190 shooters on a "circuit" weekend.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

True. They don't have enough manpower to be all over the US. I agree, you need at least 3 shoots in your area to justify paying for a membership. Noone wants to pay a membership to shoot 1 shoot.

I think they need 2 teams and have two shoots going on at the same time in different areas of the country.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot the Bowhunter Championship Class. I had a good first day, struggled a little mentally with judging on second day and wound up just out of the shoot down. There were some great shooters in this class and I don't feel bad for my outcome as I had the best time shooting this shoot as I have ever had. It was a quality shoot that lacked attendance. The Bowhunter Champion Class is the best thing to happen to 3D style archery in a long time. The shoot down on Pop Ups takes it to the next level and is geared toward making better hunters. It was a great shoot and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Entry fees were a little steep, but anything over the normal club rate of $10 to shoot is. A chance to win big money is not cheap either, people buy $100 raffle tickets all the time for a chance to win $2500. This way at least I know I have a chance to control my outcome.

Over all the entire weekend was a great experience and one that I would take every time. I considered my entry fee as a donation or a ticket to an entertainment event where I was treated to a front row seat to see some of the better archers in the nation compete in front of me. I shot in a group with Alex Ballenger and Joel Tate that finished 1 & 2 in the class. Those boys put on a show better than any concert I have ever been to. Definitely worth the coin to pony up and watch and learn from the best!

If Region's Archery continue's to draw this type of tallent and begins to air their shoots on the internet, people will see the fun that can be had. I think is is getting the word out, there are still those that want to shoot , but did not know and those that had conflicts. Also one must remember that this shoot was scheduled on opening weekend of turkey season in the neighboring state of SC, which is only 30 miles from the site, so half of the local draw was turkey hunting down there, and it was opening of youth turkey season here in NC. The hunters were hunting, not shooting. A change in date out of April at this shoot location will help attendance for sure. Equipment rules also come into play with local clubs not having the same rules as national and people simply will not change what they shoot locally to shoot one event. This is bigger issue than it seems. Most local shoots allow sliding sights in hunter class. Stabilizer rules also vary. I think these local clubs need to get on the same page as the national organizations and we need a commonality of classes.


----------

